# Handling "Shy" goats



## AimsChickies (Nov 18, 2010)

Hey All!  I am new to the forum(very first post) but really need help with an issue!

I recently got my first two Nigerian Does (last weekend).  They are Shy, and mostly run from me.  If I am on the outside of the fence one will let me pet her head, and actually really enjoys it.  The other will periodically take treats from my hand, but does not want to be touched at all.  I knew they were shy going into it, but i was wondering if anyone has some pointers on how to get them more comfortable being around me.  I plan to milk these does (that was the major point behind getting them) but would like to get them a little more comfortable with me before they kid and I attempt to milk them.

Thanks for any help you can provide!


----------



## Emmetts Dairy (Nov 18, 2010)

Welcome!!

And Congrats on your new goaties.   

In answer to your question. It takes time.  They need time to trust you and get to know you.  I had gotten a buck this summer and he was not handled much at all by people.  I would spend alot of time with him..just hanging out reading a book or something..and now were like old friends.  He is still a bit timid...but nothing like when we first got him home.  Routine is important for them...and when they realise your the lady with the food daily, they will be your best friend soon enough.

I also found raisins or a favorite snack worked really well to.  Cuz as he was eating the snack I would touch the side of his face and pat his sides..he learned I was'nt that bad and was nothing to fear.  Time and patience..thats all...spend time with them..and they will become familar with you.

Goats cant see well behind and above thier heads...so they really dont like to be patted there unless they know you well and trust you.  Thats my expirence anyway.  My girls I can pat on thier heads...but no one else can..they pull away...so I tell people to touch thier necks or sides so they see what your doing.  

Good luck...have a blast...goaties are the best!!!  Be patient and they will be your best friends soon enough!!


----------



## glenolam (Nov 18, 2010)

Emmetts said it all - I'll sum it up by saying TIME TIME and MORE TIME.


----------



## AimsChickies (Nov 18, 2010)

Thanks   I've been sitting with them in the mornings and when i get home from work in the evenings.  Over the weekends I'll try to spend a few hours out there just hanging out.  Maybe get a tan (living in florida and all, haha).  They are on a regular routine, ive been letting them out and feeding them all at the same times each day so they should be getting used to that.


----------



## warthog (Nov 18, 2010)

What your doing sounds good, again just time.

Mine were really shy when I first got them, didn't take too long.  Now they fight each other out of the way to see who can get to me first.


----------



## savingdogs (Nov 18, 2010)

Food is the way to their heart....we have a shy one too, but she came around because she is a piglet. Actually, she is a goat, but you know what I mean.


----------



## bettybohemian (Nov 18, 2010)

Im also new to goats and  rhos forum (my goodness I love these goats). I got mine around a month ago (2 pygora does, a ND buck, and a ND cross wether). After about a week, one doe will do back flips for me if she sees me with the magic blue pale....not really but you know what I mean. The other doe is stil
 Very suspicious of me. I keep their halter in a bag of sweetfeed. Then slip it over their noses after t he yve been mumching awhile. They are definately teaching me patience. Zen and the art of goat raising-lol


----------



## chandasue (Nov 18, 2010)

Yep. It just takes time and dedication. But you will be rewarded if you can stick it out. I had one that was very skittish of me for about 4 months before she decided I wasn't so bad after all. Really feeding her by hand is what finally gained her trust. After about 3 months of just hanging out with her, standing next to her while she ate and trying to coax her with treats, I decided the only way she was going to get grain was from my hand and that sped up the process considerably. If you can, try to get to the point of getting her up on the stand and getting her used to you handling her udder too. When you are first milking don't be afraid to use a hobble. It helps keep them from kicking a lot until they get used to being milked. After a week or two you won't need it anymore. Nothing more frustrating that dumping milk that they've stuck their dirty feet in.


----------



## glenolam (Nov 19, 2010)

AimsChickies said:
			
		

> Maybe get a tan (living in florida and all, haha).


*says sarcastically* HA HA HA....


----------



## AimsChickies (Nov 19, 2010)

Thank you all for the advice!  I appreciate it!


----------



## Iwantgoats (Nov 19, 2010)

glenolam said:
			
		

> Emmetts said it all - I'll sum it up by saying TIME TIME and MORE TIME.


+ FOOD FOOD, and more FOOD


----------



## whetzelmomma (Nov 20, 2010)

I agree with TIME TIME TIME TIME TIME TIME TIME...
and raise that bet with 
*RAISINS!!!*


----------



## AimsChickies (Nov 20, 2010)

I tried raisins, they look at me like "lady...what the heck is this?"  They just don't get it, haha.  Today I went down set up a blanket and just worked on my notebook, they mostly just stared at me, didn't come to close.  But then later tonight one of them came right up to me and let me pet her down her side, at her chin...so maybe its progress, or maybe she just had an itch she wanted me to scratch


----------



## savingdogs (Nov 20, 2010)

Mine really go for alfalfa pellets, you might try those. Or sliced apple? We also have some plants around here that they like and I just pull up some of their favorites from places they can't reach. If you watch them you will see what their favorite weeds are.


----------



## freemotion (Nov 20, 2010)

Pretend you are eating the snack you have for them and really enjoying it.  Munch, crunch, nom-nom, mmmph, chomp, smack, etc.  Those noises are universal.


----------



## chandasue (Nov 20, 2010)

Mine *love* ginger snap cookies IN MODERATION. I break one into small pieces. They can smell the spices a mile away and about plow me over until I give in.


----------



## ChksontheRun (Nov 21, 2010)

My goats' favorite snack is frosted mini wheats.  They will do anything for a frosted mini wheat!  Crazy goaties.


----------



## KinderKorner (Nov 28, 2010)

When I have shy goats, I use their grain to tame them. They only get to eat grain while on the milk stand. I lock them in, put their grain down and just start gradually touching and scratching them in areas they typically like. I will start picking up thier feet and getting them used to gentle touch all over their body. Often they will not eat while I touch them at first but they quickly get over that as I let them eat without touching them when I am finished. This is a really good practice as it helps to train them for milking and hoof trimming also. I also give shots and other care in the stand so they associate it with food, because they always get food there even if they have to get trimmed. One doe I had would lay down in the stand to keep from being touched but now she is my favorite milker.


----------



## AimsChickies (Dec 1, 2010)

I just wanted to give everyone an update on this.  I have been working with the girls for a few weeks now.  Treats didn't work, they just wouldnt take them from me and they always ran when i tried.  BUT....they love their grain every morning so I started making them take their first couple of bites of grain out of my hand.  I can't say thats what did it, but within the last three days all of the sudden we have tame goats.  They let me pet them all down their belly, under their chin, and don't run away anymore.  Its like one day they just woke up and though "ok, you can touch me now, you're cool"


----------



## glenolam (Dec 1, 2010)

Congratulations! Keep up the good work!


----------



## SDGsoap&dairy (Dec 1, 2010)

Great job!  

Just to add something to all the great advice everyone has given, I have an independent doe who's not necessarily scared of people but just doesn't care for handling and I was somewhat nervous about how she'd do when it came time to milk her.  She was super easy!  As long as there's plenty of grain/alfalfa pellets while she's on the stanchion she milks like a dream.  She still doesn't like to be petted and probably never will, but she figured out very quickly that getting milked is a-ok.


----------



## Iwantgoats (Dec 3, 2010)

yeah!  glad it worked out!


----------



## peachick (Dec 19, 2010)

ok  so  I am way late on this.  but  i picked up 2 adult does in Nov.
the older one is as tame as can be.  her daughter....  not so much.
However,  I had some stale blueberry bagels I took out to the goats and the daughter went nuts for them....  literally climbed on me to get to them.  I held the the bagel, with one hand while she nibbled, and I pet her all over with the other hand.
Shes still rather shy if I don't have food,  but the blueberry bagel was a break through for us.


----------

